
Need a confidence boost before a bit pitch? Try this advice from Michael Jordan - bignoggins
https://medium.com/@bignoggins/how-to-brainwash-yourself-to-become-more-confident-e560a8f4391e
======
siruncledrew
I think confidence is mostly a state of mind; to get in that state requires
finding the right “ritual” that works for you.

Once you have a ritual, the other key is consistency. We like to
superstitiously repeat the same ritual that worked before because we want the
same results. I can’t explain the rationality behind it, but it’s just part of
telling yourself to focus on what’s ahead and prepare for it.

The key is spending some time introspecting to find what works for _you_.
Personally, I found standing outside by myself for a few minutes and taking
some calm, deep breaths while soaking in the sights/sounds from the
environment around me to work better for me than listening to music. But
that’s just me, other people could have a totally different way that works for
them.

